# Bill Hayes' Seal Sniper ...



## whipcrackdeadbunny




----------



## rockslinger

Very nice! Didn't take you long to zero in.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Thanks, it's a testament to Bill's fine work, it being the first time it's shot.


----------



## newconvert

i have the proto, it does shoot well out of the box, better than me!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

The seal sniper is one dam good slingshot and your shooting is up there nice vid


----------



## Kipken

It looks like you are turning the pouch when you shoot...are you?? just curious...
Kip


----------



## newconvert

just watching the vid again, i really did not notice your other slings the first time. nice collection. the milbro is one i want to pick up on, i just cant decide which to get, so many varieties to choose from! how does yours do for you? i like the compact size and old school look.


----------



## Danny0663

Nice shooting man!


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

So you shoot with the bands on the outside of the forks, have you tried pulling them through the forks ? I will try your way soon


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Sorry folks, last I checked there were no new comments.
Thanks Hogans, I'm still saving and deciding on my next purchase from you ... your pocket predator shooter is still my most commonly used.
Hi Kip; usually I turn the pouch, this time no. The single reason I bought a TTF shooter, was because I was having variation with the OTT; don't get me wrong, I can snip a fishing line at 30', but there's variation ... here come the experiments.
Newcon; Milbros have a special place in my heart, and that is probably the finest shooter I have, though I use Hogan's version more, this one was BellsofHythe; don't get me wrong though, I won't purchase any more of their products, but I will Hogan's.
Thanks Danny.
I think that's everyone.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Sorry folks, last I checked there were no new comments.
> Thanks Hogans, I'm still saving and deciding on my next purchase from you ... your pocket predator shooter is still my most commonly used.
> Hi Kip; usually I turn the pouch, this time no. The single reason I bought a TTF shooter, was because I was having variation with the OTT; don't get me wrong, I can snip a fishing line at 30', but there's variation ... here come the experiments.
> Newcon; Milbros have a special place in my heart, and that is probably the finest shooter I have, though I use Hogan's version more, this one was BellsofHythe; don't get me wrong though, I won't purchase any more of their products, but I will Hogan's.
> Thanks Danny.
> I think that's everyone.
> Thanks for watching.


Thank you
not much more i can say real


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

No two ways about it, Hogan's is the best. And I don't mind putting that on paper ...
Hello Mr Wigglesworth, I was writing as you posted your comment, so it didn't comeup until I was finished, but that's a good point. As far as I'm aware, to get the bands to fix proerly and not get in the way is hard, but it may provide a better release, ipso: a more efficient, therefore, better shot. Do you shoot by attatching on the inside?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

I just got one of these models and havn't had much time to play around with it specifically yet, but I banded it as you did, but pulled the bands through the forks to fire it. I will try different things and see what works best for me







It's a nice model slingshot for trying different bandsets I must say! 25 bucks well spent


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> I just got one of these models and havn't had much time to play around with it specifically yet, but I banded it as you did, but pulled the bands through the forks to fire it. I will try different things and see what works best for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice model slingshot for trying different bandsets I must say! 25 bucks well spent


Ok, sounds good, keep your eye on the tabs though, just in case. Have you got a camera?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I believe bill himself pulls them on the outside like in this vid, by pulling through, you eliminate the possibility of shooting arrows with the groove on the right inside fork.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

What size seal is that?


----------

